# Heat Press temp for Vinyl to Polyester Leggings



## scoff (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Folks, I have been pressing tees for almost a year. I have been approached about pressing some polyester leggings for a gym with vinyl lettering.
Does anyone know/have any advice on the process for these, i.e. - heat press temp, pressure, vinyl type ?
For my tees I use Hot Flex vinyl, would this be suitable for polyester and also something thats going to be stretched?

Thanks in advance.
Scoff
UK Based


----------



## skateinvaders (Jun 24, 2013)

No answer? Nobody does Leggings?? 
I have a similar Question, but with Sublimation technique. 
I did a couple of Test Runs but it seems you can t use the same Temperature or Pressure as for Shirts, at least on the Fabric I have.
Its Spandex Polyamide mix, if I use the same heat there will be some strange looking defects on the Fabric, I m not talking about the Paper Edge Marks, I leave the Paper bigger as the Fabric anyway, as we are printing for a known Brand there can t be any defects on the fabric, it seems it hurts the Fabric, I m just not sure yet, what it is, either the Pressure of the Machine or the Temperature. 
Any Tips??


----------

